# WORKING HOTSPOT ON ROOTED T-MOBILE GALAXY S III?



## jpc477 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, hoping I can get some constructive feedback! I have a rooted Galaxy S III on T-Mobile that I've run into a mildly frustrating roadblock with... It seems that when it comes to having a working hotspot on T-Mobile's Galaxy S III (that you don't have to pay for), this is easier said than done. I've found that a lot of the custom roms out there still have T-Mobile's hotspot embedded in them. And with those roms, even when you put a hotspot application on (such as Open Garden, Barnacle, wifi tether, Foxfi, etc), you still can't get a working hotspot, with one exception.

I've found that with pretty much any ICS rom, wifi tether for root users will work as long as you change the profile for that application to "Galaxy Nexus CDMA / LTE." It's worked with every ICS rom that I've tried. But with JB roms (that have T-Mobile's hotspot in them), forget it. Nothing I've tried works.

So my question is, does anyone know of a work around to have a working hotspot regardless of what ROM you're on? Is there perhaps a way to hack T-Mobile's hotspot, or remove it all together? I've looked in titanium backup, and it doesn't even come up as an application that can be frozen or removed...

Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks...


----------



## itzgman (Mar 9, 2012)

Same issue with zvw JB roms...


----------

